# ماري أنطوانيت وصورها الحقيقية؟



## اني بل (5 يونيو 2009)

ماري انطوانيت صورها الحقيقية 



من منا لم يعرف قصة ماري انطوانيت بطلة مسلسل الكرتون ليدي اسكار
ان قصة هذه الملكة قصة حقيقية 

ولدت ماري انطوانيت في النمسا في 2/11/1755
و هي الابنة الصغرى لماريا تيريزا امبراطورة النمسا كانت انذاك الحرب قائمة مع فرنسا ثم تم الاتفاق بين الدولتين على تزويج لويس16 و ماري انطوانيت حتى يتم انهاء الحرب و تبدأ بدايات جديدة "للأسف كانت هذه نهاية ماري" وكانت اعمارهم14 و 15 عاما
كان انذاك لويس ال15 ملكا لفرنسا و لم يهتم لقضايا شعبه وبعد مرور 4 اعوام توفي بمرض الجدري فتولى العرش لويس ال16 ولم يكن له اي كلمة بفرنسا 






لويس السادس عشر زوج ماري أنطوانيت


كان الشعب فقيرا جدا حتى انهم كانو يتمنو الخبز للاكل و لم يدرك الملك هذا لانه كان ملهي بصيادة الثعالب و زوجته ماري بلبس الثياب الفاخرة و السهرات مع الاصدقاء و الصديقات والحبيب السويدي فيرسن كانت فتاة صغيرة ولم تعرف كيف تحكم يلدها و لم تهتم بشؤون العامة حتى انها سمعت مرة ان هناك مشاغبات بباريس فسألت خادمتها ما الامر وعندما عرفت
ان الشعب جائع قالت:"اذا لم يجدوا الخبز فليأكلوا البسكويت"

كانت والدتها ماريا تيريزا ترسل لها الرسائل وتنصحها ان تهتم بأمور الشعب ولكنها لم تأبه ماتت والدتها وماري كما هي

انجبت ماري بنت وولدين توفي واحد منهم و هو بسن السابعة

الثورة:

كانت بدايات الثورة عام 1789 عندما اراد الشعب ممثليين من العامة ليمثلوهم بمجلس الشعب وللأسف لم تقبل ماري انطوانيت و ارسلت 100000 مائة الف جندي لقمعهم و لكن ارادة الشعب كانت اقوى من جيوش ماري ففي 15/7/1789 ذهب الشعب و ثار على سجن الباستيل وكان هذا السجن مركز قوة فرنسا و بسقوطه تسقط فرنسا!!!

بينما كان لويس وماري في حديقة قصر فرساي يتناولو الافطار جاء قائد من الجيس مسرعا اليهم و كان يصيح :"سيدي وقع الباستيل"
قال لويس بنبرة مفاجئة ووجه خائف :"ما الذي حدث؟! شغب؟؟" فأجابه القائد كلا سيدي انها ثورة ثار الشعب.......

بعد سقوط الباستيل ذهب الشعب لقصر فرساي و كانو ا بالالوف اكثرهم نساء و كانوا طول الطريق يرددون الكلام القبيح عن ماري وكان هدفهم قتلها وعندما وصلوا الى القصر قتلو حارسها فخرجت ماري وانحانت للشعب و كانت هذه الحركة اهانة لكرامتها بالنسبة لها 

اخذها الشعب هي و زوجها و اولادها "ماريا وجوزيف" و13 خادما ووضعوهم بقصر صغير لكن ماري لم تقبل بهذا فجاء حبيبها فيرسن بعربة من عربات العامة و حاول تهريبها هي و زوجها و اولادها الى النمسا و كان امبراطورالنمسا ينتظرها على الحدود حتى يأخذها و يشن الحرب على الشعب الفرنسي ولكن قبل الحدود بقليل اكتشف الشعب هروبها وقامو ا بالامساك بها و ارجعوها مع عائلتها بالاهانات والمسبات فكانت هذه الضربة القاضية لها وضعهم الشعب في سجن و جعلوا الويس يتنازل عن الحكم ثم حكمو عليه بالاعدام اوائل عام 1793 ثم اخذو ابن ماري منها ووضعوه بزنزانة وضربوه حتى انها كانت تسمع صوته يبكي طوال الليل ولم تراه بعدها 
ويقال ان شعرها تحول لونه من الاشقر الى الابيض وهي ما تزال ب 38 من العمر,
في هذه الاثناء كان امبراطور النمسا قد دخل مع فرنسا بحرب شرسة ليسترجع اخته واشتركت معه اربع دول دون فائدة

ففي 16 أكتوبر1793 اعدمت بعد ان اقتديت
بعربة مكشوفة دارت بها في شوارع باريس حيث رماها الغوغائيين بالأوساخ وكل ما يقع تحت يدهم, فقصوا شعرها الطويل ثم وضعوا رأسها الصغير في المكان المخصص في المقصلة (الجيلوتين) وهوت السكين الحادة فأطاحت برأسها في السلة الجانبية.بعد 10 اعوام اعدم فيرسن بعد ان تحول الى رجل مؤذي للشعب في بلده السويد
و عند اخذه للاعدام قال بأنه ميت من 10 اعوام و لا يهمه ما سيحصل له

سأترككم مع بعض الصور الحقيقية





ماري أنطوانيت جوسيف جين





ابنتها


ليدي أوسكار قائدة الحرس الخاص لماريا أنطوانيت وقصتها مثيرة 
وأصبحت قائدة الحرس العام بعد استقالتها وبقربها من ماريا أنطوانيت وعلاقتها 
بها حيث تعتبرها اخت لها وافقت على استقالتها وأصبحت قبل أعوام من بداية الثورة 
الفرنسية القائد العام للحرس العام وكانت تبحث عن فرنسا الجديده
أوسكار أويس دي جارجييز 
و
هي الابنه الاساسيه الى جارجيز . تقوم بدور صبي وذالك يرجع الى والدها 
الذي اراد الحفاظ على ميراث العائله وخدمة العرش .
وتقوم هذه الفتاة بقلب موازين القرن الثامن عشر الى مهارة في فنون 
القتال . وبعد ان تصبح خادمة الى العرش ثقوم بالوقوف مع الفرنسيين 
للبحث عن فرنسا الجديده .






سأترككم مع بعض الصور الحقيقية
ماري أنطوانيت جوسيف جين


صورتها الحقيقية









صورتها بعد الإعدام بالمقصلة وتعرض في متحف مدام تيسود يلندن 
شارع باكير ستريت








قصرها ( قصر فرساي ) ممكن تروحوله بفرنسا ومن داخل روعة













حديقة القصر




الثورة الفرنسية





سقوط الباستيل وماتت هنا أوسكار التي كانت تدافع عن الشعب عنما علمت
الحقيقة وهي من طبقة النبلاء التي سعت وراء الطبقة الدنيا وبمساعدتهم 
وكان أول سقوط الباستيل بداية للثورة وفرنسا الجديدة

ماري أنطوانيت عندما سجنت المسكينة وأصبح شعرها أبيض من العناء




ليدي أوسكار لم تكن تحب أحد يرسمها لكن قبل مساعدتها للشعب
وافقت ورسمت لها رسمه في قصة مسلسل الكارتون وهي على الحصان
ولم أجد صوره حقيقة لها بعد لكن على ما أعتقد انه صورتها موجود في فرنسا 
في أحد المتاحف المعروفة 





نظرا لضيق الوقت سوف أعرض شخصيات أخرى بالمسلسل قريبا 




وانا لمن شفته تأثرت وشكرا لكم وقريبا سوف أكمل باقي القصة​http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ماري_أنطوانيت


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جورجينا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2009)

كانت ماري انطوانيت تعتقد عندما تزوجت من الذي سيصبح ملك فرنسا لويس السادس عشر، ، إنما كانت تقوم باعادة «الحياة» الى العلاقات الفرنسية ـ النمساوية التي كانت بصدد الانحلال والتضاؤل.. ذلك انها ابنة امبراطورة ملكة النمسا ماري تيريز من بين 16 مولوداً ـ لم يكن عمر ماري انطوانيت عندما عقدت قرانها على وريث عرش فرنسا سوى أربع عشرة سنة ونصف، لقد كانت لاتزال طفلة، لكنها كانت ايضاً تتمتع في الوقت نفسه بجاذبية كبيرة، 



عملة نمساوية تظهر عليها صورة ملكة النمسا ماريا تريزا ام الاميرة ماري انطوانيت
وهذه العملة المسمى الريال الفرنسي كانت تستخدم في دول الخليج

كانت شقراء، بل وشقراء تميل الى الحمرة، وحيث كانت وجنتاها تحت طبقة المساحيق الخفيفة تعكس لون الورد، وكانت عيناها الزرقاوان تميلان الى الجحوظ قليلاً بينما كان وجهها بجبهتها العريضة يميل بالاحرى الى التطاول، ولم يكن انفها دقيقاً تماماً لكنها كانت تعكس ملامح سلالة آل هابسبورغ ـ اباطرة النمسا ـ كما كانت تمتلك هالة من البشاشة تمحو كل أشكال ضعف الجمال لديها». 


احد مفاتيح شخصية ماري انطوانيت في علاقتها مع امها الامبراطورة، كانت الأم قد لاحظت بعض نقاط «الضعف» في شخصية ابنتها الشابة فما كان منها إلا ان عهدت بتربيتها الى اثنتين من المقربين لها، هما «قس» و«سفير».. وقد كان هذان الرجلان يقومان في الوقت نفسه بمهمة مزدوجة، فمن جهة كانا يسهران على تربية الشابة الصغيرة، ولكن من جهة ثانية كانا يتجسسان عليها لصالح الامبراطورة الأم. 


لكن أسوأ دور لعبه هذان الرجلان تمثل، في انهما بالغا جدا في التأكيد على «السمات العظيمة» لدى ماري انطوانيت، وذلك مقابل تأكيدهما ايضاً على «تفاهة» لويس السادس عشر، الذي بارك بكل براءة دور المربي. لكن النتائج الحقيقية لتلك التربية تمثلت في زيادة جرعة «النفاق» وفي منعها من ان تصبح فرنسية حقيقية وايضاً في دفعها الى ازدراء زوجها. وتضيف المؤلفة «لم يؤد ذلك كله الى زيادة سيطرة ماري تيريز ـ الأم ـ على ماري انطوانيت الابنة، بل على العكس زاد من تمردها مما جعل نصائحها وحتى الأكثر حكمة منها غير ذات فعالية». 


وبالتالي ما كان لمثل هذا الزواج أن يكون مزدهراً.. وكان لويس السادس عشر قد كتب في يومياته غداة عرسه كلمة واحد هي «لا شيء» لكنه كان هادئا، واستمر هادئاً حتى عندما اندلعت الثورة فيما بعد عام 1789. 


لقد أنجبت ماري انطوانيت أربعة أطفال بعد ان كانت قد تجاوزت العشرين من عمرها وبعد ان كانت قد عاشت حياة صاخبة أمضت الكثير من لياليها في الحفلات التنكرية والرقص، إذ انها لم تكن تأبه كثيرا لطقوس القصر ولما يمليه عليه موقعها كسيدة أولى في فرنسا، 


كانت تعيش في الليل وتنام في النهار، تماماً على عكس زوجها الذي كان قد قبل مثل هذه الحياة بدافع المحافظة على ما تطلبه الاعراف والتقاليد الملكية آنذاك، لكن مع هذا كله قد ظلت ماري انطوانيت ورغم «صخبها الليلي» وفية لما يتطلبه عقد زواجها مع وريث عرش فرنسا، وانها قد عادت الى عقلها وتقمصت بكل جدارة دور الملكة بكل ما تعنيه هذه الكلمة بعد ولادة اطفالها. واقتربت كثيرا من الملك الذي لم تكن توليه الكثير من الاهتمام قبل ذلك، 


لكن وفوق كل شيء أظهرت انها أم ممتازة. وعندما اندلعت الثورة الفرنسية الكبرى وقفت بحزم الى جانب «ملكها» في تلك الساعات الصعبة التي قاتلت فيها من أجله ومن أجل اطفالها ومن أجل فرنسا كي تبقى تحت ظل التاج الملكي. 


لكن الأمر كان قد حسم وعرف لويس السادس عشر طريقه الى المقصلة التي قاده اليها الثوريون «اليعاقبة». وقد عرفت ماري انطوانيت نفس المصير بعد ان تم تسليمها للجماهير الثائرة في باريس.. هذه الجماهير التي كانت تظاهرت قبل فترة طويلة اثناء حكم زوجها وعندما سألت ماري انطوانيت عن سبب تلك المظاهرة أجابوها بأن الجماهير تطلب الخبز المفقود فأجابت «ما عليهم سوى ان يأكلوا البسكويت». 


لقد جزّت المقصلة رأس ماري انطوانيت بعد تسعة أشهر من اعدام زوجها بالطريقة نفسها، وهكذا أخذت صورة الضحية وبالتالي أصبحت «اسطورة» مثلها في ذلك مثل «ملكات» عرفن المصير نفسه ككليوباترة المصرية وماري ستيوارت الاسكوتلندية. لكن لاشك بأنها لم تكن تتمتع بحس سياسي مثل الذي عرفته ملكة مصر التي استخدمت جميع الوسائل من أجل الوصول الى يوليوس قيصر. كما انها، أي ماري انطوانيت» لم تكن تمتلك نفس طموحات ملكة اسكوتلندا التي سعت لبسط سلطتها وتوسيع رقعة نفوذها الى أقصى حد ممكن. 


وفي المقصلة تبدو ماري انطوانيت امرأة «اشكالية» كما يظهر من تضارب آراء أولئك الذين كتبوا سيرة حياتها، وخاصة فيما يتعلق بعلاقاتها ومدى اخلاصها لزوجها لويس السادس عشر، لاسيما طبيعة علاقتها بـ «فيرسن» الدنماركي الجميل والذي رفض فيما بعد نابليون التفاوض معه حول السلام بسبب «ماضيه» مع الملكة.​


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2009)

حياتها كأميرة (ولاية العهد) ::

بَقى لويس وماري أنطوانيت بدون أطفال للسَنَواتِ الأولى السبع مِنْ زواجِهم. الثرثرة الموجعة لامتْ ماري أنطوانيت على عدم إنجاب الأطفالِ وبَعْض الناسِ صرّحوا حتى بأنّها يَجِبُ أَنْ تُطلّقَ وتُعادَ إلى النمسا. ومنصب وليِ العهد لم يساعد ِ في غلق افواه تلك الطبقة ظلت حتى كسبت عداوةَ عشيقةِ الملكَ، الكونتيس دي باري. بَدأَت دي باري الحياة كجين بيكو ,من عامة الناس فقرة عاهرة كَسبتْ اهتمام طبقة النبلاءِ وأصبحتْ عشيقة لويسَ الخامسة عشرة في النهاية. ماري أنطوانيت شَعرتْ بأنّها كَانتْ تذل بكرامتَها كأميرة هابسبيرغ لتتكلم مع سيدة بمثل هذا الماضي. بَدأَت دي باري الحيل لجعل حياةِ ماري أنطوانيت بائسة بقدر الإمكان. بَدأتْ بتغيير الملكِ ضدّ حفيدة نسيبه.


كَانَ روتين ماري أنطوانيت اليومي محبط جداً. عندما تصحو في الصباحِ، يساعدنها على النهوض النِساءِ النبيلاتِ الكبيراتِ المُخْتَلِفاتِ اللواتي كُنّ سيداتَها في الانتظار.عشائها، الذي تأكله وهي تجلس مع زوجها كان أيضاً علناً. أي شخص يلبسَ بشكل مُحْترم يسُمِحَ له بالمَجيء ومُرَاقَبَة أفراد العائلة المالكةِ. أَكلَ لويس أوغسط كميات هائلة مِنْ الغذاءِ، بينما أَكلتَ ماري أنطوانيت تقريباً لا شيء عندما تكون علناً. إحتقرتَ ماري أنطوانيت هذا المنظرِ وإشتكتْ بشكل مرير إلى أمِّها، "أضعُ أحمر شفاهي وأَغْسلْ أيديي أمام العالم بأكملهِ! "

الحنين للوطن والكآبة، تَغيّبَت ماري أنطوانيت عن الرفقةِ خصوصاً التي كانت تتمتع بها مع أختِها، ماريا كارولينا. وَجدتْ بديل لهذا مَع برينسيس تيريز دي لامبال اللطيف. برينسيس دي لامبال كَانَت غنيه ورحيمه؛ وقد كرست وقتها لماري أنطوانيت. لم تتعد فترة طويلة من مقابلة تريز، قابلت ماري أنطوانيت الارستقراطية الجميلة الكونتيسة غابريل بولونياك وقد إرتبطت معها بشكل عميق،

رَفضتْ ماري أنطوانيت أن تُدخل نفسها في السياسةِ، ربما لانها كانت تفتقر إلى المعرفة الحقيقية بذلك او انها لم تكترث !!
وقدرَأتْ على مِن قِبل سفيرِ أمِّها، كومت دي مسيرسي، الذي أرسل تقريراً محبطاً بأنها مع الأسف كانت لا تفعل شيئا في فرنسا!

تَغيّرَ لويس أوغسط وحياة ماري أنطوانيت فجأة بعد الظهر من مايو 10, 1774 عندما ماتَ الملك لويس الخامس عشر من الجدري في السّاعة الثّالثة. أسرع الخدم إلى شُقَقِ ماري أنطوانيت ليعهدوا الولاءِ إلى ملكِهم الجديدِ، لويس السّادس عشر، وزوجته النمساوية، ماري أنطوانيت. الملك والملكة الجديدان سَقطا على رُكَبِهم في الصلاةِ، بقول لويس "الغالي الله، يُوجّهُنا ويَحْمينا. نحن صغار جداً على الحكم."
مَسحَت ماري أنطوانيت دموعها ووَقفَت مَع زوجِها لتَحْيِة الخدمِ التي جاءتْ للتَعَهُّد بولائِهم إلى الملكِ والملكةِ الجديدةِ.


:: التتويج والحكم :: 


توّج لويس السادس عشر في ريمس وفي أثناء إرتفاعِ نَقْص الخبزِ في باريس. هذا السياقُ في أي هي تُقتَبسُ بشكل خاطئ كمزحة، "إذا لم يكن لديهم خبر، فليأكلوا العكك!" قالها (" كويلس مانجينت دي لا بريوشيه." ) لم يكن هناك دليل بِأَنَّ هذه العبارةِ لُفِظتْ من قِبل ماري أنطوانيت، فعندما ماري أنطوانيت سَمعتْ عن نَقْصِ الخبزَ هي في الحقيقة كَتبتْ، "بالتأكيد بأن في رُؤية الناسِ الذين يعاملوننا بشكل جيّد جداً وعلى الرغم مِنْ سوءِ حظهم، نحن أكثر إلتزمنَا أكثر من أي وقت مضى للشَقاء من أجل سعادتِهم. يَبْدوأن الملكُ فَهْم هذه الحقيقةِ؛ أما بالنسبة إلى نفسي، أَعْرفُ بأنّ في حياتِي (حتى إذا أنا عشت لمدّة مائة سنة) فإني لَنْ أَنْسى يومَ التتويجِ."

أفراد العائلة المالكة كَانوا قَدْ حُيّوا بسيل البهجةِ الوطنيةِ والملكةِ الشابةِ عُشِقا خصوصاً، على الرغم مِنْ كلفةِ التتويجِ (تقريباً 7000 ليرة تم صرفه على تاج جديد للويس السّادس عشر، ورداء ماري أنطوانيت الرائع طُلِبَ مِنْ دارِ أزياء مصممِ باريس الأكثر امتيازا وحصري للعائلة روز بيرتين).

بعد فترة قليلة من التتويجِ، ماري أنطوانيت حاولتْ استدعاء الدوق إتيَن فرانسوا دي بتشويسيول إلى المحكمةً. كَانَ قَدْ أُبعدَ مِن قِبل السيدةِ دي باري بسبب ولائِه إلى ماري أنطوانيت والتحالف مَع النمسا. على أية حال، الملكة الجديدة ما كَانَ عِنْدَها نجاحُ كثيرُ. بالرغم من أن الملكِ لويس إجتمعَ بتشويسيول، لم يعده كلياً للمحكمة بشكل دائم. 
لاحقاً، عندما حاولتْ تعيين صديقها دوك دي جوينيس، سفير الى انجلترا قال لويس السّادس عشر "لقد اوضحت للملكة بأنه لايمكن ان يكون في الخدمة لا في انجلترا أو اي سفارة غيرها" وكان من الواضح عدم التوافق في السياسة بين الطرفين!

كانت ماري انطوانيت للتفادى الممل في حياتها بعمل دائرة ابتعدت فيها عن العلاقات الدنيوية والثقافية كانت تحضر المسارح والأغاني والمسرحيات الكوميدية والتورية او المزحات وتشمل في هذه الدائرة السخرية وإظهار فضائح الآخرين والثرثرة وابتعدت كل البعد عن المحادثات الجدية أو المحكمة.

حلقة أصدقاء الملكةَ كَانتْ خاصّةَ جداً. وكان ذا سبب الإستياءِ في فيرساي،ثم أصبحتْ هدفَ الثرثرةِ الشريرةِ لفيرساي. هي، على أية حال، كانت غافلة عن كل مايجري.

بعد أن أثرت عليها الكونتيس ارتويز بدأت ماري انطوانيت بزيرة الحفلات التنكرية في باريس وكانت تنظمها في بعض الاحيان وكانت تختلف احداثها ومنها للقاء بين المحبين في السر وكانت تصر الكثير والكثر من الأموال بغض النظر على صرفها على الملابس والقمار والألماس وفي عيد ميلادها الحادي والعشرين شاركت في القمار الذي استمر ثلاثة ايام وصرفت كميات ضخمة من الأموات فيها.

تسببت ماري في غضب كبير في فيرساي بعد تعيينها لأصدقائها مناصب عالية وقد عينت تيريز دي لامبال مديرة عائلة الملكة على الرغم من ان هناك سيدات ارستقراطيات افضل منها ومتفوقهات في هذا الشغل.

انتقلت ماري الى القرص لو بيتيت تريانون الذي كان قلعة صغيرة فيها حدائق تناسب ذوق الملكة وكانت تقضي معضم وقتها هناك فانصرفت عن فيرساي والتزاماتها.​


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2009)

http://www.majaless.com/up/uploads/af21be08cd.jpg[/IMG]​





صورتها كما في مسلسل كرتون






أوسكار أويس دي جارجييز 

هي الابنه الاساسيه الى جارجيز . تقوم بدور صبي وذالك يرجع الى والدها 

الذي اراد الحفاظ على ميراث العائله وخدمة العرش .

وتقوم هذه الفتاة بقلب موازين القرن الثامن عشر الى مهارة في فنون 

القتال . وبعد ان تصبح خادمة الى العرش ثقوم بالوقوف مع الفرنسيين 

للبحث عن فرنسا الجديده






ماري أنطوانيت جوسيف جين


هي سيدة فرنسا الاولى .وهي الفتاة التي تكره التملق لرجال الحاشيه.

و تحاول الهروب من وحدتها بالغناء و الرقص .وتكون كريمه مع الاشخاص 

الذين من حولها حيث انها عرفت طريق القمار .وكانت من المعجبات ب 

اوسكار وكانت مستشارتها. ولكن الفضائح التي تركتها اثرة في مسيرتها 

فقد كانت تقابل شخص معرمة به وكانت تحاول الحفاظ على ذالك الحب .


وعند انجابها ابنها الاول اصبحت تدافع عن الحقوق السيايه ولكن بعد فوات 

الاوان .


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2009)

مربية اوسكار, جدة أندريه 

لم يذكر ا سمها في الدبلجه اليابانيه او الانجليزيه . وهي تقوم بمد اوسار 

لتكون تصرفاتها كسيده ويكون دورها في الانمي كوميدي 






فيرسين هانز 


هوا زائر من السويد . في بادء الامر يقوم بالرقص مع انطوانيت ويبداء 

الاعجاب الى ان يتحول الى حب بين الطرفين . ومن الطرف الثاني تكون 

اوسكار محبة له .وهوا مشوار انطوانيت في الهلاك في الحب ولعب القمار 

كي تنساه .






نير ري أويس تشيفالير فران جارجييز دي 



هوا والد اوسكار والذي اصر ان تنشئ كفتاة . وهو مخلصة للعائلة المالكة 

حتى النهايه .

ومن اهم عباره قالها "ليس هناك حاجة لبنت في أسرة الجنرال تقدم 

العرش و تأمر حراس القصر " وذالك يعني ان اوسكار ليس بنت بل ولد.






دي جارجييز المدام " ام اوسكار 

لم يذكر ا سمها في الدبلجه اليابانيه او الانجليزيه.الوصيفة إلى أنطوانيت






يولاند 

أم إلى تشارلوت و روسالي و الصديقة إلى أنطوانيت . وهي تستخدم

انطوانيت لمصلحتها.






ماري جين دي دباري 

عشيقة إلى لويس الخامس عشر و نافست أنطوانيت في الحكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات يا جورجينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------

